# Tallest Tower In the World



## PushingTin (Feb 2, 2010)

Burj Khalifa Pano B+W

All comments and crits welcome


----------



## fast eddie (Feb 2, 2010)

Great photo, I love the contrast of the old and new buildings.

I think it would be cool to see if there was room to walk to the left and get the "old" building closer to the new, so it would have a more vertical proportion (and direct comparison, without the background buildings). And I'd like to see a little more room above the top of the tower.

Cool!


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 2, 2010)

That is one unbelievably tall building!!  It certainly dwarfs the surrounding buildings. And given that they build some 'sway' into tall towers, I don't think I'd like to be near the top on a windy day.

Thanks for posting this one.


----------



## ghache (Feb 2, 2010)

great picture.


----------



## ionut (Feb 2, 2010)

stunning!


----------



## Big (Feb 2, 2010)

If I were you, I'd look into a sky replacement, the blow out on the left is killing it for me. Also, the horizon is tilted... Other than that, sweet shot.


----------



## PushingTin (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks for all the comments and advice:

I have straightened horizon and tried to photoshop out the harsh light. Please let me know if you think the new image is better or not.


----------



## Jankster (Feb 3, 2010)

wow thats tall! nice shot :thumbup:


----------



## ghache (Feb 3, 2010)

and you used what lens ?


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Feb 3, 2010)

fast eddie said:


> Great photo, I love the contrast of the old and new buildings.



There are no old buildings in this shot at all. They were all put up at the same time as the Burj Khalifa. The complex on the left is the rear of the Mall of Dubai, the darker patches on it being the outside balcony of TGI Friday's. The water has the most spectacular fountain/light show which goes off every 20 minutes, the faint ring in the foreground being part of it. The whole thing is just a massively impressive achievement in concrete.


----------



## ocular (Feb 3, 2010)

Too be honest I like the original photo with the blown out sky (not that blown out) adds drama and I like it. 2nd edit is a bit subdued for my liking. 

 Guess they're having a hard time finding buyers (residential/comercial) haha.


----------



## PushingTin (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks for all the comments



> and you used what lens ?


Nikon 14mm 2.8 - took 4 shots and made a pano


----------



## KmH (Feb 4, 2010)

I don't get why the main subject is crammed all the way over on the right of the photo and barely in the frame.

It feels very unbalanced and attention is strongly drawn to the darker lower left corner of the frame because there is more contrast there.

I'd guess a polarizing filter wasn't used, and the tower is mostly backlit?

Also the sky should be easily darkened during the conversion to black and white by manipulating the blue channel or slider. Unless, the image was captured as an in camera greyscale JPEG and there is no color information to work from.


----------



## KmH (Feb 4, 2010)

Sorry, I goofed and somehow double posted.


----------



## TexasJeff (Feb 4, 2010)

I think the blown out area adds to the photo. It gives the image almost an apocalyptic feel. Anyway nice shot!


----------



## Big (Feb 4, 2010)

Nice job with the edit. I like it more but that's just my opinion


----------



## bell (Feb 8, 2010)

I feel zen like when I look at this shot.


----------

